# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Pioneer Astronautics, Inc., space industry, Lakewood, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Parent - Voyager Space Holdings Inc.

Website - pioneerastro.com

facebook.com/Pioneer-Astronautics-155337701171234

twitter.com/PioneerAstro

linkedin.com/company/pioneer-astronautics

President - Robert Zubrin

----------


## Airicist

Article "Voyager Space Holdings, Inc. Acquires Pioneer Astronautics"
NewSpace holding company widens portfolio with second acquisition in inaugural year

July 13, 2020

Voyager Space Holdings Inc.

----------

